# Open Theism Scholar Dies



## ReformedChristian (Aug 21, 2010)

Influential, Controversial Theologian Clark Pinnock Dies at 73 | Christianpost.com


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2010)

Moderation:

News items are not to be posted without comments or questions to direct discussion with the thread.


----------

